
Show HN: 1 KB JavaScript library for building front end apps - jbucaran
https://github.com/jbucaran/hyperapp
======
Breyer4665
I like how it simplifies state updates using actions and auto injects previous
state. This is huge since it allows the framework to control the lifecycle of
state instead of having to maintain this.state and let anybody read it at ANY
time

------
Ahlborn47
This is a nice way to visualize the elm architecture, but of course it misses
out on type safety and the compiler.

